# 69 Convertible trim question



## cevangel (Aug 5, 2013)

Almost ready to put windshield back in the car, but unsure about how to trim out the top of the windshield frame. Is there a trim piece on top of the frame that I am missing, or does the top sit directly on the frame? If a trim piece can someone advise on where to source one? If directly on the frame, is it painted body color or would it be gloss black? Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## OhioLS2 (Jun 10, 2013)

do a search on a vintage auto parts website for trim pieces (i.e. hemings...etc)

if not

then it should be painted body color


----------



## cevangel (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks - I saw a 70 Lemans Sport convertible at a car show yesterday. The owner told me it was original and it had vinyl applied directly to the top of the windshield frame where the top header bow sits. It was interior color. Can anyone confirm this was the same for the 69 GTO?


----------

